# i cut my horses mane with scissors!



## horserider0912 (10 October 2010)

I went up the yard this morning to let my horse in to his field. I looked at his mane and i thought it was a bit long. I knew i should use a pulling comb but i cant use them (Im only a new horse owner) so there i was walking up to my horses mane with scissors and just cut it from top to bottom with stupid scissors! lol! i dont know why i even started! I don't know what to do! im going riding this afternoon and if i don't fix it everyone is going to be laughing at me! i hate myself so much! lol! my horse was just not happy about it either!


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 October 2010)

LOL!!  Everyone learns this the hard way!  I have a green comb from derby house - costs £6.  You just back comb the hair til you are left with a few bottom strands, tilt the comb and it cuts the hair.  Keep going and check back often to avoid over-doing it!!

lol don't worry though! It'll grow!!


----------



## chestnut cob (10 October 2010)

I have to cut my horse's mane with scissors as he won't stand to have it pulled.  This is how I would do it / sort it out in your case:

Feather the ends, a bit like the way the hair dresser does your own hair when you go.  This will stop it from looking so blunt at the ends.
Thin it from underneath with a mane/tail rake.  I also pull the rake through diagonally as this seems to help blunt the ends too.
Pull some of the ends with your fingers.

It will grow out pretty quickly but it doesn't look as nice as a properly pulled mane.  You can sort it out though!


----------



## maletto (10 October 2010)

Next time, you can use a solocomb - these don't require any particular expertise to use. You should get someone to show you how to pull a horse's mane, it's not too difficult and is quite useful

In the meantime, whilst your horse's mane is growing back, I would suggest using the scissors to "unsharpen" the line of where you cut it - you want to take small snips out of the mane (literally like 1cm of just a couple of hairs at a time) perpendicular to the line you previously cut. This should make it look a bit better.


----------



## quirky (10 October 2010)

Many SJers cut their mane with scissors, I shouldn't worry .

If you were going competing, you'd plait it anyway, so nobody would know.
Try and look on the bright side, it'll grow


----------



## NicoleS_007 (10 October 2010)

how short did you cut it? We sometimes cut the manes then go over them with a pulling comb to make them look normal again lmao ... or you could plait it and pretend your taming it to one side


----------



## horserider0912 (10 October 2010)

it is about 4 inches long now! someone if going to try and fix it! i wish i never started! i don't really like the idea of pulling a horses mane either. can you get like an electric one or something that will help me?!


----------



## devilwoman (10 October 2010)

I do mine with a solo comb, but im useless and it never looks any good when I finish so I normally then take the sissors to it aswell, mine often end up with "bomb head forelocks"  - i wouldn't worry about it either.


----------



## mcnaughty (10 October 2010)

You won't be doing that again then will you.....

Never mind - quickly get a solo comb and do it properly.

;-)


----------



## chestnut cob (10 October 2010)

horserider0912 said:



			it is about 4 inches long now! someone if going to try and fix it! i wish i never started! i don't really like the idea of pulling a horses mane either. can you get like an electric one or something that will help me?!
		
Click to expand...

You could use a solo comb instead.  I can't even use one of those - my horse has a fit at the action of pulling and solo combing so I just cut it, rake it and feather it.  Takes a bit of getting used to doing it but it's OK when you've done it a couple of times.


----------



## jinglejoys (10 October 2010)

I remember being so proud of my Connnermara's mane took me ages to grow it to a proper length.Then I went on a two week riding coarse and was forced to ride another pony in the lesson.When I got back to my boy they had "tidied" his mane to 4"!!!! I was furious!Never trusted my animal out of my sight again


----------



## rowy (10 October 2010)

I cut my horses manes as otherwise wen I pull it it looks too sparse and brittle. I cut it straight and then go back over shipping little snip diagonally like a hair dresser. I find it looks fine after 2 days or so, more natural. Also cutting manes looks better if u cut it quite short and then don't comb it so its a bit fuzzy. 
Or else go back over it and pull it wen u go back up.


----------



## horserider0912 (10 October 2010)

will a solo comb make his mane look natural?


----------



## maletto (10 October 2010)

Marginally more natural than cutting with scissors, but not as natural as if nothing had touched his mane for years


----------



## Sol (10 October 2010)

If your horse has a thin mane, cutting it is fine  I alternate between cutting & pulling Dante's, otherwise it gets too thin. I usually just take some off, but about an inch less than the length I want it - then cut upwards into the mane all the way along (takes a while!) to make the edges more natural  Looks fairly good, especially after a few days just being brushed as normal.


----------



## Oberon (10 October 2010)

I cut my Ardenne's mane all the time. 

He can't have it longer as it grows on both sides and is unmanageable. I can't hog him as he has a keloid scar under his forelock which would be noticeable.

So I use a huge pair of scissors to give him a Trojan style. It looks really cool on him.....


----------



## lucemoose (10 October 2010)

solo combs give a horrid effect i think IMO>
buy a mane rake, flip the mane to the wrong side and rake through the hair, then flick back over and voila!


----------



## LauraBR (10 October 2010)

Like chestnut cob I had a horse who would not tolerate any downward pressure on his mane at all. I used to use a pair of thinning scissors (like these- http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/thinning-scissors) and chop away at different angles until it looked level but natural. Very easy, hard to go too wrong, and people always used to compliment me on my mane pulling skills 

I'm sure you'll be able to fix what you have done just by making the cut a bit less uniform, as others have suggested.

Good luck!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (10 October 2010)

I took a bunch of mane hair, twisted it around, then trimmed the bottom inch off, kept going all the way down his mane, result, shorter mane, without the scissored look


----------



## mattilda (10 October 2010)

I always use scissors to trim my manes, even the thick ones. Don't hold the scissore horizontally hold them vertically and cut up into the mane. It takes time as only do a bit at a time. When it is at the length you want, trim any long hairs level. Manes look pulled without any of the pain.


----------



## Sessle (10 October 2010)

Ah its fine, just get yourself some thinning scissors/rake to thin it out, and with your other scissors just cut up in to the mane, so that it's 'feathered'? I'm no hairdresser so have no idea what the correct term would be, but don't despair! It can be fixed!


----------



## Honey08 (10 October 2010)

I think if you've already cut it, just keep using a mane rake to thin it out.  It may take a few days, but you can drastically transform a mane.

If you can't find anyone else to pull it, or show you how to, next time you could use a solo comb.  They don't look as well as a pulled mane, but combined with a mane rake they make it look quite good.  Its always much harder to plait unless its been pulled though,

PS.  I did the same thing with my first horse!!


----------



## Shysmum (10 October 2010)

I did it once - and regretted it for a long time afterwards. Got some strange looks as well - Shy's mane is my pride and joy, and I live in fear of him even losing a strand of it


----------



## golddustsara (10 October 2010)

ROFL! You've reminded me of the time I used scissors on my fussy headed boy - he looked like Igor from Count Duckula (admitting I used to love that show).

Don't worry as others have said, feather it at the bottom and pull some hairs out. That should help it look a bit more au natural.


----------



## Naturalhorse (17 December 2016)

I cut my horses mane but use thinning scissors also. It looks like it has been pulled. i don't cut it any higher than the bottom of the shoulder


----------



## muddy_grey (17 December 2016)

I always cut my mare's mane, but she does have the perfect mane.  Not too thick and all lies perfectly on the correct side.  As her mane isn't very thick I don't mind the blunt edges as they don't really stick out.  But on a thicker mane I know people who use a mane rake to thin it.  Also cutting up into the mane will make the edges smoother.  Even with my mare I find I need to cut it over a few days as longer bits seem to appear from no where.

And as others have said remember it will grow or if it is a cob then get the clippers out I love a hogged cob


----------



## TelH (17 December 2016)

Pretty sure the OP's horse's mane will have grown out and recovered by now. This thread has been resurrected from 6 years ago


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (17 December 2016)

TelH said:



			Pretty sure the OP's horse's mane will have grown out and recovered by now. This thread has been resurrected from 6 years ago 

Click to expand...

Well...I for one wanna know if it has!!! (life is boring with a broken leg  )


----------



## oldjumper (17 December 2016)

horserider0912 said:



			it is about 4 inches long now! someone if going to try and fix it! i wish i never started! i don't really like the idea of pulling a horses mane either. can you get like an electric one or something that will help me?!
		
Click to expand...

Pretend it's exactly as you intended it (the next new thing)! When it's grown a bit, try again with solo comb. Don't worry, horses won't notice - or care!


----------



## rosiesowner (17 December 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much! My horse's mane is too thin to pull but grows in length quite quickly. So I just use scissors and feather it out, though I do quite like her with a bowl cut  
If your horse has a thicker mane, just feather the bottom and rake it thinner which will make it lay flatter!

If it's of any comfort, here is my horse's bowl cut (this isn't even as bad and straight across as it can be )


----------



## Pigeon (17 December 2016)

I cut my horse's mane with scissors! He doesn't like having it pulled (can't say I blame him!) and solo comb makes it frizz. 

I just snip (with scissors pointing upwards) along the mane afterwards to soften the line. If you're persistent it really just looks like it's been pulled - no-one's ever commented lol!


----------



## Clodagh (17 December 2016)

I cut mine with scissors and then give it a good go with a tail rake. Job done.


----------



## Queenbee (17 December 2016)

I part pull, part cut... if his mane is fully pulled there are some areas that just go to thin, the upper part of his mane is thicker so this area is pulled, the lower part is cut then feathered... it works well and means that when I plait it the plaits are easier to balance... they all have the same thickness


----------



## Bernster (17 December 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			I have to cut my horse's mane with scissors as he won't stand to have it pulled.  This is how I would do it / sort it out in your case:

Feather the ends, a bit like the way the hair dresser does your own hair when you go.  This will stop it from looking so blunt at the ends.
Thin it from underneath with a mane/tail rake.  I also pull the rake through diagonally as this seems to help blunt the ends too.
Pull some of the ends with your fingers.

It will grow out pretty quickly but it doesn't look as nice as a properly pulled mane.  You can sort it out though!
		
Click to expand...

I cut it with scissors!   I finish it wit the feathering thing in the ends so it's not so,blunt, looks fine to me. We have a few Forrest Gump moments but you,know, it grows out &#128513;


----------



## Bernster (17 December 2016)

TelH said:



			Pretty sure the OP's horse's mane will have grown out and recovered by now. This thread has been resurrected from 6 years ago 

Click to expand...

Oh haha !


----------



## Clodagh (17 December 2016)

TelH said:



			Pretty sure the OP's horse's mane will have grown out and recovered by now. This thread has been resurrected from 6 years ago 

Click to expand...

******! I was being so grown up and not responding to N H and she got me! Dammit!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (17 December 2016)

jinglejoys said:



			I remember being so proud of my Connnermara's mane took me ages to grow it to a proper length.Then I went on a two week riding coarse and was forced to ride another pony in the lesson.When I got back to my boy they had "tidied" his mane to 4"!!!! I was furious!Never trusted my animal out of my sight again
		
Click to expand...

I would kill anyone who touched my horses mane !!!!!!!!


----------



## junglefairy (17 December 2016)

Pigeon said:



			I cut my horse's mane with scissors! He doesn't like having it pulled (can't say I blame him!) and solo comb makes it frizz. 

I just snip (with scissors pointing upwards) along the mane afterwards to soften the line. If you're persistent it really just looks like it's been pulled - no-one's ever commented lol!
		
Click to expand...

This. It's easier, looks better, and (most importantly) is far kindle and more reasonable than pulling - such an unnecessary and outdated practice. 

I might get shot down here, but I judge those on my yard that pull as lacking intellect and compassion.


----------



## Suechoccy (17 December 2016)

Mine are cut with scissors. I wouldn't want my hair pulled out, no matter how many relaxing endorphins it might release into my system, so I don't do it to my horses.


----------



## Snuffles (18 December 2016)

Just done mine with scissors this morning, she wont keep her head still and detests having mane pulled. I use thinning scissors
on it afterwards. Had several solo combs but always seem to have a blunt blade so gave them up.  The positive thing is it will grow out !
Blast only just read this is an old thread


----------

